# BWA Steering Wheel mounted on MOMO 8010 hub



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

I had this BWA Pordoi steering wheel sitting in my garage for years. The hub was too small to mount on a VW spline (Part number M813 if anyone knows what it might be)

I used the bottom center bolt hole for the 6-hole MOMO set up and drilled and threaded the additional 4 holes for the 5-hole BWA wheel.

I think it looks pretty cool. Next I need to touch up the wheel with some black leather dye.


----------



## mattw (Nov 25, 2000)

Any chance that hub is still around? Might fit one of my Alfas. I already have the BWA Stelvio wheel!
- Matt


----------



## vdub6v (Apr 22, 2004)

mattw said:


> Any chance that hub is still around? Might fit one of my Alfas. I already have the BWA Stelvio wheel!
> - Matt


Sadly I threw it away  sorry! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

